# Piano concertos, not a poll



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

List your 5 favourite piano concertos

1. Schumann
2. Grieg
3. Brahms no. 1
4. Chopin no. 1
5. Beethoven no. 4


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sure, ill give it a shot :

Ravel
Prokofiev 3
Saint-Saens 2
Rachmaninov 3
Tchaikovsky 1


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Beethoven - No. 5
Beethoven - No. 4
Beethoven - No. 3
Beethoven - No. 2
Beethoven - No. 1

Then...

Mozart - No. 21
Mendelssohn - No. 1
Ravel - For the Left Hand
Rachmaninoff - No. 3


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bach ~ Concerto for two Klavier, C Major
Mozart ~ Nos. 9 through 27
Beethoven ~ Nos. 1 and 4
Bartok ~ No. 2
Ravel ~ Concerto in D
Prokofiev ~ Nos. 1 through 5
Stravinsky ~ Concerto for two solo pianos
de Falla ~ Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Poulenc ~ Piano Concerto / Concerto for two pianos
Messiaen ~ Turangalila Symphony, Catalogue des Oiseaux
John Adams ~ Century Rolls
Beat Furrer ~ Piano Concerto

I can't count. So sue me


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll list 10, but don't quote me on this!

Grieg
Tchaikovsky 1
Beethoven 3
Beethoven 5
Mozart 23
Mozart 27
Schumann
Rachmaninov 2
Shostakovich 2
Tchaikovsky 2


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ravel for the left hand.
Prokofiev 3.
Bartok 2.
Ravel in G.
Ligeti.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Schumann
Rachmaninov No.3
Beethoven No.3
Grieg
Brahms No.1


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ireland
Schumann
Ravel
Ravel
Grieg


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

1. Scriabin
2. Rachmaninoff 2
3. Beethoven 5
4. Grieg
5. Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Beethoven 5
2. Beethoven 4
3. Mozart 23
4. Mozart 27
5. Chopin 2


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

1.Beethoven 5
2.Mozart 21
3.Ravel left hand
4.Mozart 23
5.Beethoven 4


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Mozart 20
Beethoven 4
Schumann
Rachmaninoff 2
Mozart 23


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

You did this before, favourite PC's. There's not much more to discuss, is there?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Prokofiev - No. 2
Bartok - No. 2
Britten - Diversions
Ravel - both


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll reluctantly omit the baroque. For me that's almost a different genre.

*Beethoven 4.5* (Violin Concerto transcribed for piano)
*
Beethoven 5*

*Schumann*

*Rubinstein 5* (a grossly under appreciated work)

*Shostakovich 2* (a bit fluffy and annoying to me in the first movement until it transforms itself magically into a majestic stunner in the development)

It would be painful for me not to mention:
Englund 1
Ginastera 1
Prokfiev 2
Rachmaninov 2


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Finalists:

Busoni
Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue
Rachmaninov #3
Lyapunov Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes
Ravel - Left Hand

Jury Prizes:

Beethoven #4
Mozart #23
Villa-Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras #3
Martinu #2


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

And I thought the "Favourite 10 Piano Concertos" thread was difficult to list for...:lol:

Mozart 20
Schumann
Grieg
Scriabin
Shostakovich 2


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Weston said:


> *Rubinstein 5* (a grossly under appreciated work)


I have the #4 and quite like it. It seems the #5 (as well as most of Rubinstein's works) is very rarely recorded.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Shostakovich. Concerto for Piano and Trumpet.
Beethoven. Concertos 4 and 5.
Brahms. " No.2
Tchaikowsky " No2 --the complete version not the Siloti balls up.
Gershwin. " In F.
Litolff. " Symphonique No. 4.
Rachmaninoff. " No. 2.
Schumann. " A minor.

Any of the late Mozart Concertii.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kieran said:


> You did this before, favourite PC's. There's not much more to discuss, is there?


It is different--you can choose what you like this time.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

1. Rachmaninov #3
2. Rachmaninov #2
3. Prokofiev #2
4. Beethoven #5
5. Saint-Saens #2

In my opinion, the Rach 3 is the perfect piano concerto. My #6 and #7 would probably be Rachmaninov's 1st and 4th.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Mozart 21, Brahms 2, Ligeti, Beethoven 5, Schumann.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

1. Rachmaninoff 3.
2. Beethoven 4.
3. Liszt 2.
4. Grieg.
5. Tchaikovsky 1.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart #20
Mozart #25
Mozart #22
Mozart #17
Beethoven #4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If I must decide... for PC's of _all _time...

Prokofiev 3
Grieg
Shostakovich 1
Prokofiev 1
Rachmaninoff 1

I've heard all of them except the Prokofiev 3 live. That's a bucket-list piece I think.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

poconoron said:


> Mozart #17


I always thought that was a fantastic one as well! But I thought I was alone because people usually only talk about the ones 20 and over.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

violadude said:


> I always thought that was a fantastic one as well! But I thought I was alone because people usually only talk about the ones 20 and over.


I like it, too. There's really no piano concerto of Mozart's that I dislike.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, Op. 103, "Egyptian"
Tchaikovsky: Concert Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 56
Czerny: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 214
Mozart: Piano Concerto #5 in D, K 175
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K 537, "Coronation"
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E Flat, S 124
Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B Flat, Op. 83
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C Minor, Op. 37
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, Op. 26
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B Minor, Op. 89
Haydn: Piano Concerto in F, H 18/3

I'm deeply in love with the whole genre.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Brahms 2, Brahms 1, Mozart 23, Mozart 27, Ravel in G


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

1. Schumann
2. Mozart 20/23
3. Prokofiev 2/3
4. Brahms 1/2
5. Busoni


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Only five? Well, you told us it's not a poll, so too bad...you get ten.

Bach 4
Beethoven 4
Mozart 23
Schumann
Saint-Saens 5
Ravel G major
Ravel Left Hand
Prokofiev 3
Schoenberg
Ligeti


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Rachmaninov 3
Beethoven 4
Rachmaninov 2
Beethoven 3
Rachmaninov 4 

Intelligence test: which one would be the 6th in the row? :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Perotin said:


> Rachmaninov 3
> Beethoven 4
> Rachmaninov 2
> Beethoven 3
> ...


Beethoven 1, because it was composed after No. 2.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Perotin said:


> Rachmaninov 3
> Beethoven 4
> Rachmaninov 2
> Beethoven 3
> ...


How about Beethoven 5.

The pattern:
Composer A's second to last piano concerto
Composer B's second to last piano concerto
Composer A's third to last piano concerto
Composer B's thirdto last piano concerto
Composer A's last concerto

Therefore the next should be Composer B's last concerto


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

1- Schumann
2- Beethoven 4
3- Rachmaninov 2
4- Mozart 20
5- Beethoven 5


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Perotin said:


> Rachmaninov 3
> Beethoven 4
> Rachmaninov 2
> Beethoven 3
> ...


Well, in all the previous cases you have that the number of the Beethoven after a Rachmaninov in the list is the number of the Rachmaninov plus one, so I would say Beethoven 5.


----------



## rossy (May 22, 2013)

Sorry, I'm just getting into classical music but after listening to many versions of Greig piano concerto in A minor, my favorite is by R Lupu\Andre Previn with the LSO


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Yes, mmsbls and aleazk were right. Congratulations! :tiphat: Well, Mahlerian was partly right, if we excluded the sequence of Rachmaninov's concerti, then Beethoven's 2 (or 1) would be the obvious choice.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

Tough to choose, but I'll go with:

Beethoven 4
Scriabin
Shostakovich 1
Rachmaninoff 4
Bachianas Brasileiras 3 (sounds to me like a piano concerto, whatever Villa-Lobos chose to call it)

Other contenders were: Tchaikovsky 1, Beethoven 5, Rachmaninoff 3, Szymanowski (symphony-concertante) and Shostakovich 2


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

I up this thread since it looks like the most recent of the many dedicated to Piano Concertos.

I am in the process of listening to a long list of relevant piano concertos: some 205 pieces of music from 1738 to 2008.
While I am already familiar with a lot of them, most of them are still new to me.

Up to now (1819, 40 concertos), my top 5 list is:

Beethoven 5
Mozart 20
Beethoven 4
Hummel 3
Ries 3


next in line, von Weber's Konzerstuck


PS I already know which one will top my list eventually (unless some surprising still unheard concerto surpasses it), and it's Prokofiev 2.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Beethoven 3
Mozart 20
Beethoven 4,5
Mozart 23
Bach concerto for four pianos in Am BWV 1056


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

There's still so many I haven't heard, but here are some big favourites per composer:

Mozart: 9, 18 - 27
Beethoven: 2 - 5
Mendelssohn: 2
Schumann
Grieg
Liszt: _Totentanz_
Brahms: 1 & 2
Tchaikovsky: 1 - 3, _Concert Fantasy_
Rachmaninov: 1 - 4, _Rhapsody_
Prokofiev: 1 & 2
Ravel: G major & Left hand
Shostakovich: 2


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As of this time:
Mozart #23
Mozart #27
Prokofiev #3
Ravel Concerto in G
Bartok #2


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Mozart 20 
Brahms 2
Rachmaninoff 3
Tchaikovsky 1
Beethoven 5

or Shostakovitch 1
Bortkiewicz -??

Wait - the Paderewski has to be top 5!!


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Stavrogin said:


> I up this thread since it looks like the most recent of the many dedicated to Piano Concertos.
> 
> I am in the process of listening to a long list of relevant piano concertos: some 205 pieces of music from 1738 to 2008.
> While I am already familiar with a lot of them, most of them are still new to me.
> ...


Up to 1900.

My Top 5 would be:

Beethoven 5
Chajkovskij 1
Liszt 2
Mozart 20
Brahms 2

with a lot of honorable mentions (Albeniz' Concerto Fantastico, Hummel 3, Franck's Symphonic Variations, Mozart 24, Dvorak)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

At this point in time:

Mozart 15
Mozart 23
Mozart 27
Beethoven 4
Prokofiev 3


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

1. Rachmaninoff 2
2. Beethoven 4
3. Beethoven 5
4. Tchaikovsky 1
5. Schumann


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Rachmaninoff 3
Beethoven 4
Beethoven 1
Mozart 20
Mozart 23
Mozart 19
Mozart 27
Tchaikovsky 1
Schumann
Mozart 17


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Prokofiev 2
Britten
Penderecki
Daugherty Deus ex machina
Saint-Saëns 3


----------



## Mageta (Nov 6, 2014)

In no particular order

Tchaikovsky 1
Rachmaninoff 2 & 3
Prokofiev


----------

